# How to fill a gap between Hardibacker and drywall seam



## kcox (Jul 18, 2012)

when setting your tiles place them over the gap and about 1/4 inch past the sheetrock edge. be careful with the mud and grout so it doesnt go past the edge of the tile. then just caulk the edge neatly.


----------

